# Toni gets his revenge!



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Toni put a smackdown on me for revenge on the Opus bomb I hit him with.He hit me witha 5r of OUTSTANDING sticks,including a couple Camachos to put him in the running for the contest.Thanks for the great smokes friend.:whoohoo:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a very nice hit. The Siglo VI is a really great smoke. By far my favourtie ISOM!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice Toni...


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

send me that cohiba. address on profile  hahah !!!! jk. thanks for the pics loook great , rad smokes


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is awesome there!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding Hit!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome just plain awesome


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy crap! Sig VI tubo and Camacho PE!!
Not that the others aren't outstanding. Crazy hit there Tony


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome hit


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very good selection. Great hit Toni.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

m69c44 said:


> Awesome just plain awesome


enough said


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Hit


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

sweet hit... tonY did a great job there


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice hit. Those look nice.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good looking smokes


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That's a serious hit right there - first class all the way!:dribble:


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Extremely nice hit there!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang son, he took you out.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Pwned!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Siglo--ummmmmmm


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice hit!! Awesome.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

What a hit! Great sticks, enjoy!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Outstanding hit Tony!! That Camacho trippel maduro is one cigar that I prefer!! :eeek:


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice hit and some great sticks.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

i see we have "Another Toni" that is making a name for himself--Uh OH! WTG U.S. Tony!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Smackdown!!!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice hit.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit!


----------

